# Odd old service done by the POCO



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

You really get to see some interesting items in your neck of the woods.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

randomkiller said:


> You really get to see some interesting items in your neck of the woods.


Yeah, just when I think I've seen it all, I see something else weird. I tore out an old Square D panel last week that had a backstab neutral bar. I've never seen one of those. I need to take some pictures of that one to post here.


----------

